# Matagorda - Capt Trey Prye



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Fishing has been great and Solid fish are showing up. Top Dogs and Mirrolure Corkys have been keys to success while wading muddy shorelines. Norton Jrs with 1/8 oz Norton Screw Locks have been the ticket when drifting deeper shell. 
Big thanks to Fishing Tackle Unlimited, 13 Fishing, Mustad, Mirrolure, and Seaguar for keeping our clients equipped with nothing but the very best.

I have January availability for those looking to target a big fish.

Capt Trey Prye 
281.702.0490

www.captaintreyprye.com


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*More Pics*

...


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*And some more*

...


----------

